# Dell Poweredge 6250



## server (12. November 2009)

*Dell Poweredge 2650*

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Dell Poweredge 2650 ersteigert und kämpfe jetzt ein wenig mit der Inbetriebnahme.

Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass eine der zwei CPU nich im Sockel war und sie richtig reingesteckt habe, kommen am Display keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen.

Hinten am Server habe ich wie normal üblich den Monitor angesteckt und die Tastatur, wenn ich die Kiste einschalte wirds laut (als ob ein Hubschrauber landen würde wegen den Lüftern) und vorne am Display kommt der Schriftzug DELL POWEREDGE 2650, das Display ist blau (als ich den Fehler hatte wurde es rot).

Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass das System soweit ok ist.

Alleridings bekomme ich am Monitor - egal ob vorne oder hinten angesteckt - kein Signal und auf die Tastatureingabe reagiert das Ding auch nicht.

Nur wenn ich die Tastatur anstecke leuchten kurz die 3 LEDs auf der Tastatur auf, allerdings kann ich dann den  Num Block auch nicht mehr aktivieren auf der Tastatur....

Die Festplatten und auch das CD Laufwerk laufen, es leuchten dort grüne LEDs.

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder einen Vorschlag, wo ich anfangen soll?

Nur mit einer CPU starten?
Arbeitspeicher raus nehmen?

Hab das Ding von einem Händler, es sollte also eigentlich funktionsfähig sein...

Besten Dank.


----------



## port29 (15. November 2009)

Hi,

Ich kenne mich zwar mit Dell Servern nicht wirklich aus, habe jedoch zahlreiche Sun Server in Betrieb. Die Sun Server kann ich auch nicht direkt nach der Stromzufuhr durchbooten. Direkt nach dem Anschließen des Stromsteckers fangen die Lüfter an zu laufen aber es passiert nix! Monitor bleibt auch schwarz. Schließt man allerdings ein Serielles Kabel an, sieht man, dass die Kiste fleißig arbeitet und das Bios bzw. ILOM (Service Tool) bootet. 

Ich würde dir deshalb auch vorschlagen, mal ein serielles Kabel an die Kiste anzuschließen und zu schauen, was denn deine Kiste genau macht.


----------

